# [HOWTO] - Konfiguracja lirc na chipsecie saa7134.

## arsen

HOWTO - Konfiguracja lirc na chipsecie saa7134.

Konfigurację swoją prowadziłem blisko 2 dni, napotykałem na różne problemy, mam nadzieje że to howto uprości innym konfigurację lirc posiadającym kartę saa7134.

Na początek do /etc/make.conf

dopisujemy 

```

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=devinput"

```

umożliwi to pobranie przez lirc drivera bezpośrednio z kernela.

następnie instalujemy już lirc

```

emerge lirc

```

następnie musimy wkompilowac w kernel obsługe event, by otrzymać nowe urządzenia event w /dev/input/

```

Device Drivers  ---> 

Input device --->

<*>   Event interface

```

teraz kolej na żmudne testy

```

modprobe saa7134 card=1

```

następnie sprawdzamy czy w /proc/bus/input/devices znajduje się nowe urządzenie sterujące

np. coś podobnego:

```

I: Bus=0001 Vendor=1131 Product=0000 Version=0001

N: Name="saa7134 IR (AVACS SmartTV)"

P: Phys=pci-0000:00:07.0/ir0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input2

H: Handlers=kbd event1 

B: EV=100003

B: KEY=50c0004 100002 0 0 0 0 2008001 80000180 80000803 1e0000 fbb80 0 0

```

jeśli tak to za pomoca programu xev sprawdzamy czy przycisku na pilocie w ogóle działają, jeśli nie, znaczy to że karta może i z tunerem tv współpracuje na tych ustawianiach, ale nie sterownik ir, trzeba sprawdzać inne typy kart, u mnie dopiero

```

modprobe saa7134 card=32

```

zadziałało, chociaż to nie moja marka karty, dlatego trzeba próbować innych modeli jak xav nic z pilota nie wykrywa. 

UWAGA: jeśli korzystamy z modularnego xorg, musimy xev doinstalować.

Jeśli xev wychwicił jakiekolwiek przyciski to możemy zacząć konfigurować lirc, na początek musimy mieć plik /etc/lircd.conf, sciągamy ten plik i zapisujemy go jako /etc/lircd.conf, plik ten ma zapisane kody klawiszy.

Następnie potrzebujemy numer urządzenia event przypisanego do naszej karty, w /proc/bus/input/devices 

interesuje nas 

```

---

N: Name="saa7134 IR (model karty)"

P: Phys=pci-0000:00:07.0/ir0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input2

Handlers=kbd event1

---

```

u mnie było to event1, ale u każdego może to inaczej wyglądać.

lecimy dalej....

```

echo "LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/input/event1" > /etc/conf.d/lircd

/etc/init.d/lircd start

rc-update add lircd default

```

to spowoduje wystartowanie demona na naszym urządzeniu.

testowo uruchamiamy 

```

irw

```

zaczynamy wciskać różne klawisze na pilocie, jeśli irw odpowiada to instalacja lirc się powiodła.

Wypadałbo by teraz skonfigurować kody przycisków dlo poszczególnych aplikacji, konfiguracja powinna znajdować się w /etc/lirc.conf lub w katalogu użytkownika, wtedy plik powinien się nazywać ~/.lircrc

przykładowy plik konfiguracyjny. 

Aby pilot zadziałał w mplayer musimy skompilowac go z USE="lirc", inne programy które nie mają w sobie suportu dla lirc (np. tvtime) muszą mieć odpalony demon irexec, jest on w pakiecie lirc.

```

irexec -d ~/.lircrc

```

Osobiście dopisałem sobie kilka linijek do konfiguracji by móc sterować mpd.

```

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = PLAY

    config = mpc play

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = STOP

    config = mpc stop

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = FORWARD

    config = mpc next

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = REWIND

    config = mpc prev

end

```

----------

## n0rbi666

Właśnie znalazłem w pudle kabel z diodą do karty i pilota - więc zabawa rozpoczęta  :Smile: 

Tylko pytanie : xev widzi Ci wszystkie klawisze na pilocie ? Bo mam kartę Flyvideo2000 (chyba  :Wink:  ) - i niektórych klawiszy nie widzi ...

----------

## arsen

właśnie sam xev nie widzi wszystkich, tym się nie należy przejmować, lirc dopiero "zobaczy" całość.

----------

## n0rbi666

Sorka za odkopywanie trupa, ale znowu zacząłem zabawę ...  :Wink: 

Więc : Pilot ok, wszystko ładnie widzi  :Smile: 

Mam tylko problem, jak zmusić do współpracy tvtime, mplayera i amaroka ...

Wg HOW-TO tvtime i mplayer śmiga  :Smile:  ale ciężko było zrobić cokolwiek z amarokiem ... (kombinowałem z .lircrc)

Spróbowałem Irkick (KDE Lirc server) - i świetnie, Amaroka można sterować pilotem (i nie tylko amaroka) - ale teraz znowu Tvtime i mplayer nie chcą działać z pilotem :/

Kombinowałem też z .Xmodmap, ale mogłem wtedy korzystać tylko z ok 4 przycisków (reszty xev nie widział)

Może ktoś ma pomysł, jak zmusić Irkick, żeby zobaczyło Tvtime, albo jak skonfirurować serwer lirc, żeby był w stanie obsługiwać amaroka ?

--add--

KdeTv odpada - nigdy u mnie nie działało, i dalej nie chce działać  :Smile: 

----------

